# 2 Crew needed for Sunday



## FixIt (Aug 16, 2005)

Need 2 for tomorrow with some experience and some tackle. Help with cost and cleaning. Going out of Freeport. PM me.


----------



## nhantech (Dec 18, 2012)

*deep sea*

next timwe you go out let me know ill be more than happy to split cost

832-316-7703


----------

